#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Weer wat laserpics..

## Ws Soundexpresse

Feestje gedaan in de Effenaar in Eindhoven: Hard Nature.
We hebben de laser en de fogjets geleverd/bediend.
Hier de foto's:
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02067.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02070.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02071.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02079.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02080.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02081.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02082.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02084.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02085.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02087.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02088.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02089.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02099.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02102.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02107.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02111.jpg
http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02112.jpg

----------


## Baszza91

Zozo, errug gave pic's welke laser(s) zijn er gebruikt?

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Controller

Dit is de Mystiqe 1500 volgens mij. Ik weet dat WSS deze heeft  :Big Grin: 

mooie show krachtig blauw en groen  :Big Grin:  

welke fogjets waren dit ?

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

is idd de mystiq (die hebben we, dus die gebruiken we). Fogjets zijn merkeloos, en heb ik ergens in duitsland als demo gekocht..... dingentjes zijn 1000watt.

----------


## daantje

http://www.w-s-s.nl/pictures/hn/DSC02088.jpg  :EEK!:   deze zijn echt moooi
klasse gedaan
grtz daniël

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Heb er nog n paar gevonden:
http://www.superfeesten.nl/_fotos/20...rdnature47.jpg
http://www.superfeesten.nl/_fotos/20...rdnature48.jpg
http://www.superfeesten.nl/_fotos/20...rdnature49.jpg

----------


## johannesV

leuke fogjets, zijn die ergens te huur? Ik heb wel intresse!

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Ja bij ons..... ;-) Duh.....

Maar bedankt, en idd, die dingen werken goed, en geeft n leuk effect

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Ik vind de foto's nog wel meevallen. Zoals meestal met laser foto's die op feesten zijn gemaakt. Zijn natuurlijk altijd wel mooi maar meestal lijken ze zo veel op elkaar en naar een paar foto's heb ik het wel gezien. Maar het blijft toch een mooi apparaat zo'n laser!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Controller

> Ik vind de foto's nog wel meevallen. Zoals meestal met laser foto's die op feesten zijn gemaakt. Zijn natuurlijk altijd wel mooi maar meestal lijken ze zo veel op elkaar en naar een paar foto's heb ik het wel gezien. Maar het blijft toch een mooi apparaat zo'n laser!



Met laser kan je hele leuke effecten maken, maar je zit altijd aan een raster vast X en Y.

Dus de impact in de zaal kan anders zijn dan de impact op jou is.

----------


## Banned

dat vindt ik een opmerking van je weet wel 

Vroeger was laser een special effect, tegenwoordig heeft iedere discoboer laser te koop ( of wat je dan laser noemt ) 

Het is best mooi maar de exclusiviteit is er vanaf ! 

Dat is wat DJ Sjors bedoelt denk ik. 

Als je veel laserpics ziet op het net is het allemaal vrijwel hetzelfde ( op de kleuren na en sterkte )

Ik vindt het best een mooi effect maar het wordt de laatste tijd teveel gebruikt zodat het WOW gehalte wel minder wordt.

foto's zijn mooi hoor dat is het niet !

----------


## Controller

> dat vindt ik een opmerking van je weet wel 
> 
> Vroeger was laser een special effect, tegenwoordig heeft iedere discoboer laser te koop ( of wat je dan laser noemt ) 
> 
> Het is best mooi maar de exclusiviteit is er vanaf ! 
> 
> Dat is wat DJ Sjors bedoelt denk ik. 
> 
> Als je veel laserpics ziet op het net is het allemaal vrijwel hetzelfde ( op de kleuren na en sterkte )
> ...



Dan kan je bijna alles wel aan de kant gooien, confetti en dat soort spul heeft men inmiddels dan ook wel gezien.

Kijk het gaat om show bouwen met een laser kan je leuke moment maken net als met confetti maar ook met koppen en ook met blinders. Het gaat om de operator en zijn visie erachter.

En inderdaad iedere discoboer en dat zou niet moeten zeker gezien de vermogens die massaal worden ingekocht het is te hopen dat er geen ongelukken gebeuren. En je hebt laser projector en projector.

Laser is nog exclusief het ligt aan wat je hebt en wat je er mee doet. Die dmx lasertjes zijn simpel doch kan je er een show mee bouwen maar again het ligt eraan hoe en wie en wat de visie. 

Je kan met een licht een sfeer maken of breken!

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Ik ben toch wel van mening dat er een verschil zit tussen een lasertje van € 1000 en een laser van € 25000 (behalve de prijs)

Met de laser die wij gebruiken kan je echt een mooie show maken, en ook voor groot publiek (wat wie er toch voornamelijk mee doen). Met een groen lasertje, of een 3kleuren ding van tussen de 2 en 400mW kan je niet aankomen in discotheken en feesstenten, want het effct van WauW! is er dan niet, omdat de laser gewoon niet sterk genoeg is!

Met de sterkere lasers prik je makkelijk door headjes en parren heen, en daardoor krijg je ook een gedeelte van het WauW effect......

En zoals al eerder gezecht: als lightoperator kun je ook zonder laser een wauw effect maken, maar met laser op het juiste moment, kan je dat nog veel meer versterken!

----------


## Banned

daar geef ik ook geen oordeel over die Mystique 1500 kost rond de 22000 euro en die kun je zeker NIET vergelijken met een laser van 1000 euro !

Je moet zeker een full colour laser van 1500mw niet vergelijken met een groene laser van 400mw ( hoewel ze in verhouding evenveel man aan kunnen )

Het feit ligt er gewoon in dat iedere discoboer "lasers " verkoopt.

En iedere drive in show of verhuur bedrijf een laser in de verhuur heeft groot en klein.

met 400mw groen kun je een hoop doen en in verhouding net zoveel als de mystique 1500 ( met kleur verlies je veel power ) 

wil je met kleur gaan laseren heb je minimaal 600mw nodig voor een ruimte van 200M2.

Met een groene laser van 400mw heb je voldoende.

Natuurlijk is er verschil in lasers je hebt de stand-alone produkten met stappenmoters of apparaten met servomoters en daar zit ook een verschil in.

De meeste Diode lasers komen uit China ( ja ook de medialas lasers )

Maar de afwerking en gebruik van komponenten zit hem in de prijs.

maar al bij al zijn de foto's van laser vrijwel hetzelfde en worden tegenwo0rdig eentonig om ze te zien.

Ik bedoel hiermee dat een foto van een lasertunnel van een laser van 30mw hetzelfde is als een tunnel van een laser van 10W ( alleen het verschil is natuurlijk de lichtopbrengst ) natuurlijk ook het gebruik van stappen of servo's daar is ook een verschil in.

----------


## Controller

Er zit ook verschil in DMX en ILDA compatible lasers. Gelukkig koop je die laatste niet zo snel bij de discoboer. 

Daar is software voor nodig zoals we weten en de meeste hobby fanaten beginnen daar niet aan want dat loopt in de papieren.

Het vermogen is een heel verhaal, China zet niet altijd het correcte vermogen op de laser zelf. Ook de levensduur valt nog te bezien. 

Maar wat belangrijk is divergentie van de laser, een hoge divergentie is een dikkere beam waar het publiek meer zoiets heeft van wow omdat die beter zichtbaar is, nadeel dat hij niet voor alle applicaties bruikbaar is, een dunnere divergentie daarintegen wel.

Een 3 kleuren ding kan ook goed zijn wss.
Kijk je ziet op internet veel lasers RGB laser waar ze beweren dat ze full colour zijn maar ook RGY laser, vaak zijn de DMX of ILDA compatible (voor zover men zich daar aan houd) maar zijn vaak TTL dus de laser kan aan of uit, dus bij RGB - TTL heb je, Rood,Groen,Blauw,Paars,Cyan,Geel,Wit, en bij RGY - TTL heb je Rood,Groen,Geel daar ben je een keer mee uitgedaan.

Bij de pro RGB series (die jij hebt wss) heb je een Analoge RGB dus 255 waardes van iedere basiskleur dat maakt dus 255x255x255=16581375 kleuren.
Natuurlijk zitten er ook 2 Dichro's in om blauw en groen te mixen en cyan (het gemixte blauw en groen) te mixen met rood

Bij de pro RGY series (die ik heb :P) heb je een Analoge RG met een Dichro natuurlijk om de 2 stralen te mixen voor de gele kleuren. Heb je 255 waardes per basiskleur. Dat maakt dus 255x255=65025 kleuren.

Zelfs met een monocolour Groen of blauw of rood die analoog gestuurd wordt kan je leuke effecten behalen. Ondanks dat je maar 1 kleur hebt heb je wel 255 sterktes en daar kan je dus ook leuke dingen mee doen.

Natuurlijk hangt alles af van de steppers (hoewel die in pro systemen niet of nauwelijks voorkomen) en dichro's en de gebruikte software

Natuurlijk zit er verschil in bedienen zoals ik al zei. Kijk een DMX laser heeft vaak maar een x aantal effecten terwijl als je ILDA gestuurde lasers gebruikt je ongelimiteerd bent (ja ok je zit nog aan het raster vast  :Wink:  ) en wat toch wel goed werkt en weet dat zelf ook uit ervaring zijn op muziek gemaakte lasershows en als je daar ook nog het licht gelijk mij aanstuurd kan je zeker goede WOW reacties krijgen. Ook het live bedienen van laser kan goede effecten opleveren. Maar nogmaals het gaat om de visie van de operator en de ervaring.

En mephisto inderdaad foto's bedriegen veel dat klopt maar als je een 30mW door een voorraad koppen laat schijnen en neemt dan een foto dan blijft er niks van over als jij bijvoorbeeld 500mW dpss erdoor laat schijnen hou je nog wel wat over.

Natuurlijk zit er ook verschil in gas lasers of dpss. DPSS wordt gemiddeld 4x sterker waargenomen dan gas lasers. 

Hetzelfde is de golflengte van een laser. Een 488nm blauw op dpss van 100mW kan je weer vergelijken met een 250mW 473nm. De 488nm is net in ons spectrum feller wat betreft het waarnemen ervan.

----------


## Banned

Ok dat heb je even lekker uitgelegd !

Heh heh dus jij bent het met mijn stelling eens als ik het goed begrijp. Ik begrijp ook wel dat die laser van WSS meer is als een 30 of 40 mw groen met stappen moters maar het "SPECIALE " van laser is er vanaf ( maakt niet uit wat voor iets wat je hebt ) 

Ikzelf heb een laser 300mw groen DMX / Standalone en Ilda bestuurbaar ( die ik bestuur met Mamba Black en kost 2200,00 ) en kan daar mooie plaatjes mee maken of beams alleen is het 1 kleur, maar goed buiten de kleur heb ik net zoveel bereik als die kleuren laser van WSS. En ook is het effect mooier van de Mystique vanwege de kleuren.

Voorheen heb ik een argon laser gehad van 1W en een kleuren laser van 5W maar die heb ik weggedaan vanwege de ellende met water en stroom op lokatie !

----------


## Controller

gedeeltelijk eens, het is nog wel speciaal ligt aan het model en natuurlijk de operator. En de shows, en dan praat ik niet over dmx effecte :P
De operator speelt dus een zeer belangrijke rol.

Zelfde met confetti als het niet goed gebruikt wordt op het juiste moment (dus operator) is het effect weg.
Confetti of Co2 is dus niet echt speciaal meer, maar als het samen met licht/geluid/evt. laser/ op het juiste moment gebeurd krijg je een wow effect.

Zelf heb ik een 500mW RGY DPSS Analoge Laser ILDA en stuur met Phoenix aan, volledig zelf gebouwd.

----------


## Banned

daar heb je zeker gelijk in maar je begrijpt mijn standpunt wel in het algemeen.

Laser is mooi dat is een feit zeker heel erg mooi bij goed gebruik ! 

Maar dat is met alles.

Mijn reactie was puur algemeen wat betreft foto's van laser.

----------


## Berend

Helemaal met Mephisto eens, een foto van een lasershow zegt niks, een lasershow live zegt alles.
Misschien een kort filmpje op internet zetten ipv 20 foto's? Dan doe je je laser veel meer eer aan.

----------


## Controller

Een filmpje kan ook een niet duidelijk beeld geven, (wat met de meeste projectoren gebeurd) maak een filmpje achter in de zaal dan heb je een beter beeld, maar niet 2 meter voor de projector he

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik denk dat het niet zozeer de laser is die het maakt, hoe het ook zei, een laser is een laser. dat is nu juist het probleem.

enige tijd geleden was een laser heel bijzonder, en dan maakt het niet uit om wat voor 1 het ging, het effect van een laser had bijna niemand.

Tegenwoordig MOET je wel met dit soort lasers aankomen om nog een beetje serieus genomen te worden. het is net wat al eerder is gezegt, er zijn bij iedere verhuurder lasers zoveel als je wil. wil je iets wat in ieder geval nog opvalt dan moet je al snel naar zo'n laser.
het is nu wanneer er geen lasers hangen, wat een armoe, geeneens lasers, daar gaat het al mis. dan moet je al snel met de overtreffende trap komen om te "scoren".

hoe het ook zei, dit ziet er wel top uit.

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Hier dat bedoelde ik dus ook: Een laser is een mooi effect, vooral als je het op het goeie moment gebruikt met andere lichten en parren enz. en gleuid maar ik de foto's op het net zijn meestal zo eentonig als je er 20 hebt gezien heb je de rest als het ware ook al gezien.

----------


## Decitech

Je kan nog een laser hebben van een 20000 euro, uiteindelijk gaat het erom wat je ermee doet, ook in combinatie met parren/moving heads scanners! Vooral kleuren combinatie is erg belangrijk, en dit vond ik vrij goed eruit zien.

----------


## Controller

> Je kan nog een laser hebben van een 20000 euro, uiteindelijk gaat het erom wat je ermee doet, ook in combinatie met parren/moving heads scanners! Vooral kleuren combinatie is erg belangrijk, en dit vond ik vrij goed eruit zien.



Dat bedoel ik, ik heb gewerkt met laser systemen van 400.000 euro. En ja kleuren zijn belangrijk.

En software moet zeggen dat Lasergraph DSP toch een heel stuk beter is dan Pangolin als het om kleuren gaat en de kracht van DSP.


Zal binnekort wel een filmpje van mijn projector 400mW projector online zetten. Of wat foto's :P

----------


## Decitech

> Dat bedoel ik, ik heb gewerkt met laser systemen van 400.000 euro. En ja kleuren zijn belangrijk.
> 
> En software moet zeggen dat Lasergraph DSP toch een heel stuk beter is dan Pangolin als het om kleuren gaat en de kracht van DSP.
> 
> 
> Zal binnekort wel een filmpje van mijn projector 400mW projector online zetten. Of wat foto's :P



 
Doe maar een filmpje, zegt veel meer als foto's :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lightboy

vergeet niet wij zien dit regelmatig een lasser,maar de mensen die er op afkomen op dit soort feesten vinden dit helemaal te gek.ik vind een lasser een zeker toegevoegde waarde hebben op een feest

----------


## Gast1401081

> vergeet niet wij zien dit regelmatig een lasser,maar de mensen die er op afkomen op dit soort feesten vinden dit helemaal te gek.ik vind een lasser een zeker toegevoegde waarde hebben op een feest



Maar dan wel een Mig/Mag, of autogeen zekers, toch???

----------


## laserguy

> ik vind een lasser een zeker toegevoegde waarde hebben op een feest



Ik kan daarmee akkoord zijn:
vorig jaar op een beurs in Tours & Taxis in Brussel waren ze tijdens de beurs nog bezig een stand af te werken achter speciale "gordijnen". En dat klank- en lichtspel van die lassers voegde inderdaad iets toe aan de beurs want ik ben het nu nog altijd niet vergeten!
Ik denk dat ik op het volgende trouwfeest dat wij van muziek en licht moeten voorzien eens "live" een brugstructuur in elkaar zal lassen. Wedden dat die trouwers+familie dat de rest van hun leven niet meer zullen vergeten en dat wij in alle fotoboeken en videoreportages zullen staan?
Het moet niet gekker worden maar het kán wel!

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Ik zeg ook niet dat ik het niet een toegevoegde waarde is op een feest.

Tenzij je het te vaak gebruikt of de hele avond door.

Maar ik vind de *foto's !!* zo eentonig, daar ben je wel een keer op uitgekeken.

Filmpjes zijn ook wel mooi mits ze een goeie resolutie hebben en met muziek eronder vind ik!

Maar het is en blijft een mooi ding zo'n laser mits je het ding goed gebruikt  :Wink:

----------


## Dj-Sjors

He leuk om te horen, iemand uit de buurt  :Big Grin:   In de grote zaal in lucky neem ik aan?

----------


## Decitech

> Ik zeg ook niet dat ik het niet een toegevoegde waarde is op een feest.
> 
> Tenzij je het te vaak gebruikt of de hele avond door.
> 
> Maar ik vind de *foto's !!* zo eentonig, daar ben je wel een keer op uitgekeken.
> 
> Filmpjes zijn ook wel mooi mits ze een goeie resolutie hebben en met muziek eronder vind ik!
> 
> Maar het is en blijft een mooi ding zo'n laser mits je het ding goed gebruikt



Wat wil je nou zeggen? Foto's zijn eentonig, filmpjes gaat wel mits ze een goede resolutie hebben en muziek?? maar het is wel een mooi ding?

Vind het allemaal een beetje kort door de bocht, als ik een video van een laser bekijk ziet hij er in mijn ogen hetzelfde uit zonder muziek als met.

Het gaat juist om de combinatie met andere lichteffecten zoals parren/scanners/movingheads, en dat is het lastige. Het ding goed gebruiken vind ik dan ook een term van 3 keer niks. Je hebt geen parren, scanners niks alleen 1 laser, ja en je gebruikt die dan ultimate, wat heb je dan bereikt? Niks toch?

----------

